

Organizing an indie conferene for Windows Phone developers - gdharries

360iDev puts on a number of other popular indie developer conferences but so far they've been solely focused on Mac and iOS development.<p>The company is now looking at running a Windows Phone conference but they need to determine if there's enough community interest to do so.<p>If you are a Windows Phone developer and/or designer and would be into attending a non-corporate conference like this, please go to http://360winphone.com and add your name to their mailing list.<p>I'm not at all affiliated with 360iDev. I just really want 360WinPhone to happen.
======
hdivider
Interesting stuff, but I think it would be more interesting if it included
Windows 8 (metro) and didn't restrict itself to Windows Phone. =)

~~~
gdharries
That's what I suggested to them as well. If you're a developer or designer
working on Windows Phone apps, there's usually a good chance you're also
interested in Windows 8 apps too.

